# Jail time for trespasser filming on tracks



## JNaismith (Mar 11, 2015)

Don't know if this has already been linked, but jail time for the director of a film where a crew member was killed on a trestle:

http://petapixel.com/2015/03/10/director-gets-two-years-in-jail-for-train-track-shoot-that-killed-crew-member/


----------



## BCL (Mar 11, 2015)

No replies though. Also, since it was a freight train, I wasn't sure exactly where it would go since it wasn't specifically about "rail travel", although it was about a general rail transport issue.

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/63456-10-year-sentence-for-manslaughter-in-midnight-rider-case/


----------



## KmH (Mar 11, 2015)

Yep. The incident was discussed and the notice regarding his guilty plea was linked to in this thread .


----------

